# Morgan Freeman, Beekeeper



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Nice. I hope it works well for him.

http://www.torontosun.com/2014/07/24/morgan-freeman-is-becoming-a-beekeeper


----------



## Ravenzero (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Wow cool! Also from that article.



> Freeman, who is known for his environmental activism, isn't the first celebrity to take up the hobby - he follows in the footsteps of late actor Henry Fonda and lifestyle queen Martha Stewart, while 2 Broke Girls actress Beth Behrs and her boyfriend, Mad Men star Michael Gladis, have also become amateur beekeepers.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Very interesting. He's starting big with 26 hives.This is good to see as it will bring beekeeping and the honeybee to the spotlight.


----------



## Mradamhopkins (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

He was also on live with kelly and Michael yesterday and mentioned it. It was funny when he said he doesn't wear a veil or gloves and then he said I haven't been stung...yet.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

First time beekeeper with 26 hives but doesn't wear a veil or gloves but has never been stung?... Remember when you started? How many mistakes did you make that resulted in stings with your one or two hives? Now imagine being a newbee with no veil or gloves. How many stings would you have gotten then? How much time it did it take for you to work those one or two hives? Having 25 hives I know how much time it takes for an experienced beekeeper. An inexperienced beekeeper with 26 hives? Normally this will be a great place to buy used equipment in the next year or two.

He may watch and hold a frame or two but there's no way he has the time to actually work them. Combining this with the required experience/time/effort required to effectively harvest honey from 26 hives and the fact that he's a celebrity who's time is VERY valuable and I seriously doubt he's actually "beekeeping". Owns bee's? Sure. Is a beekeeper? You decide.


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



D Coates said:


> First time beekeeper with 26 hives but doesn't wear a veil or gloves but has never been stung?... there's no way he has the time to actually work them. Owns bee's? Sure. Is a beekeeper?


I thought the SAME thing! No way he has time to work that apiary. While I dont go INTO mine but about every 10-14 days....I'm always DOING something.....from making boxes/landing boards, lids to cleaning SHB oil traps...fighting the ants...to just plain ole OBSERVING and learning their behavoir. Working a full time job leaves me no time hardly even to do THAT much and I only have 4 hives, not 26.


----------



## Russ (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

The article said that he has a gardener and SHE takes care of the BEE's!


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



Russ said:


> The article said that he has a gardener and SHE takes care of the BEE's!


I believe he meant she takes care of the bees by planting bee friendly, gardens.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I think its probably like previous posters said. _He Owns Bees_. Hey more power to him. Just dont be suprised when you run across some $35 a pound " Freeman Ranch Specialty Honey".


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



BeeMoose said:


> Very interesting. He's starting big with 26 hives.This is good to see as it will bring beekeeping and the honeybee to the spotlight.


His gardener is planting fields w/ clover for bee feed. He has a gardener. Does he also have a beekeeper? He'd better get one or he really will get stung.

Do we need "celebrity beekeepers" or do we need a "beekeeper celebrity"? Nor neither?

I guess this is mutually beneficial. Freeman gets noticed, the whole point of being a movie actor, for getting into the latest trend. And beekeeping gets publicity as something cool, because a Movie Star is doing it. Win/win.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



biggraham610 said:


> I think its probably like previous posters said. _He Owns Bees_. Hey more power to him. Just dont be suprised when you run across some $35 a pound " Freeman Ranch Specialty Honey".


Maybe he will start a "Newman's Own" type business selling hive products. Good for him, maybe good for some US beekeeper.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



sqkcrk said:


> Maybe he will start a "Newman's Own" type business selling hive products. Good for him, maybe good for some US beekeeper.


He might have to get $40 a pound to keep the beekeepers paid...........


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Donald Trump is growing wine 5 miles from where I sit. Of course, hes never here. G


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I can't say how Morgan is going about it, but he is 77. If I were 77 and well off, I would hire someone to do the heavy lifting... in fact, I'm not 77 and if I were well off I would still hire someone to do the heavy lifting...


----------



## MaydayMalone (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

You don't get stung when you are sitting in the truck watching the paid help maintain your hives......


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



Michael Bush said:


> I can't say how Morgan is going about it, but he is 77. If I were 77 and well off, I would hire someone to do the heavy lifting... in fact, I'm not 77 and if I were well off I would still hire someone to do the heavy lifting...


:lpf::applause:


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



hops brewster said:


> :lpf::applause:


x2. G


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



Michael Bush said:


> I can't say how Morgan is going about it, but he is 77.


HA..... MB, I know a couple ole boys that wouldn't like that, Clyde 74 runs 3000 hives (with help) & John 84 runs 600 hives. Point being NEVER TOO OLD.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Can we get Morgan to become a BS member????


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Why not? Then he can get bashed and have his intentions questioned and belittled directly.

Of course, I don't know his schedule, interest or ability as well as some here that seem to know him intimately so I can't say with such certainty that he will actually be tending bees but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and welcome him as a member should he decide to join.

Wayne


----------



## WRLCPA (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



biggraham610 said:


> Donald Trump is growing wine 5 miles from where I sit. Of course, hes never here. G


Growing wine? how do you grow wine?


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



WRLCPA said:


> Growing wine? how do you grow wine?


:waiting:....................... G


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



waynesgarden said:


> Why not? Then he can get bashed and have his intentions questioned and belittled directly.
> 
> Of course, I don't know his schedule, interest or ability as well as some here that seem to know him intimately so I can't say with such certainty that he will actually be tending bees but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and welcome him as a member should he decide to join.
> 
> Wayne


I really dont think anyone was bashing him.:scratch: Maybe I missed something. I heard it stated numerous times in numerous ways that it was unusual for someone who has never kept bees to start with 26 hives. I think its a safe assumption he has help. Im a capitalist, and pro buisiness. I hope he gets all he can for his honey. With some good marketing Im sure the local population will suck it up regardless of the cost. I doubt anyone on this site wouldnt welcome him to Beesource. Sorry if your feelings got hurt Wayne. G


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



D Coates said:


> First time beekeeper with 26 hives but doesn't wear a veil or gloves but has never been stung?... Remember when you started? How many mistakes did you make that resulted in stings with your one or two hives? Now imagine being a newbee with no veil or gloves. How many stings would you have gotten then? How much time it did it take for you to work those one or two hives? Having 25 hives I know how much time it takes for an experienced beekeeper. An inexperienced beekeeper with 26 hives? Normally this will be a great place to buy used equipment in the next year or two.
> 
> He may watch and hold a frame or two but there's no way he has the time to actually work them. Combining this with the required experience/time/effort required to effectively harvest honey from 26 hives and the fact that he's a celebrity who's time is VERY valuable and I seriously doubt he's actually "beekeeping". Owns bee's? Sure. Is a beekeeper? You decide.


I agree here ^. He might consider himself a bee keeper because he owns hives, but I'll bet someone else does the actual work with the bees while he may or may not watch.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



WRLCPA said:


> Growing wine? how do you grow wine?


You plant the corks and harvest when the bottle turns green.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



waynesgarden said:


> Why not? Then he can get bashed and have his intentions questioned and belittled directly.
> 
> Of course, I don't know his schedule, interest or ability as well as some here that seem to know him intimately so I can't say with such certainty that he will actually be tending bees but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and welcome him as a member should he decide to join.
> 
> Wayne


Bashed? I sure hope it doesn't appear I was bashing someone. I'm questioning what I'm being told with what I've learned from my own beekeeping experiences. Questioning ones intentions? I have no idea what his intentions are. Belittling? I'm pointing out that what's being claimed and what's in action are difficult to say the least. Add on the celebrity status and schedule, and 77 years of age and it's... well, you decide.

Why are those who supposedly are bashing his intentions, questioning and belittling directly not given the same benefit of the doubt? It's okay to go after them? Seems a double standard.

If I misread your post though allow me to be the first to apologize.


----------



## WRLCPA (May 12, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



Tim KS said:


> You plant the corks and harvest when the bottle turns green.


Awesome!! How do you grow Beer then? LOL


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



WRLCPA said:


> Awesome!! How do you grow Beer then? LOL



If you knew you wouldn't drink it, .......................but it's the same concept how birds distribute seeds.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

>HA..... MB, I know a couple ole boys that wouldn't like that, Clyde 74 runs 3000 hives (with help) & John 84 runs 600 hives. Point being NEVER TOO OLD. 

With no help? If so, I am very impressed. But if they had the money to pay someone for the heavy lifting...?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



WRLCPA said:


> Awesome!! How do you grow Beer then? LOL


Same way as Mt. Dew. It grows in corn fields. Beer does too. Only in hops fields.


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

"The Tonight Show" interview.....

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iSBxGrIF89s


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

It's all good. I'd love to go see his bees w/ him.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

"He might consider himself a bee keeper because he owns hives, but I'll bet someone else does the actual work with the bees while he may or may not watch." And we know this how?

"He may watch and hold a frame or two but there's no way he has the time to actually work them." And we know this how?

"No way he has time to work that apiary" And we know this how?

"He might have to get $40 a pound to keep the beekeepers paid" And we know this how?

"You don't get stung when you are sitting in the truck watching the paid help maintain your hives." And we know this how?

Seems we are very well acquainted with Mr Freeman. Don't know why he wouldn't jump at the chance to join us here. Might be hard to get approved by the membership committee though.

Wayne


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

He seems to be enjoying his start, I bet he would be more fun to work for than a lot of "real" beekeepers.


----------



## estreya (Apr 20, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

"They have the outfits for people who can't resonate!" I love it.

Great link,Tallonredding. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



> Seems we are very well acquainted with Mr Freeman. Don't know why he wouldn't jump at the chance to join us here. Might be hard to get approved by the membership committee though.
> 
> Wayne



Thank You!


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



estreya said:


> "They have the outfits for people who can't resonate!" I love it.
> 
> Great link,Tallonredding. Thank you for posting it!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I'm working on my resonation. Until I'm at one with the bees, it's a veil and gloves.

Wayne


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



waynesgarden said:


> "He might consider himself a bee keeper because he owns hives, but I'll bet someone else does the actual work with the bees while he may or may not watch." And we know this how?
> 
> "He may watch and hold a frame or two but there's no way he has the time to actually work them." And we know this how?
> 
> ...


Poor wayne........................:lpf:

Freedom of speech, unless Wayne disagrees.............. These were all hypothosis about how a 77 year old with a busy schedule takes up 26 hives as a new beekeeper. Really wayne? Or were you just looking for something to whine about? G


----------



## DJhoney (Jul 15, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

He was great in Shawshank Redemption. Still to this day my favorite movie.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



Michael Bush said:


> >HA..... MB, I know a couple ole boys that wouldn't like that, Clyde 74 runs 3000 hives (with help) & John 84 runs 600 hives. Point being NEVER TOO OLD.
> 
> With no help? If so, I am very impressed. But if they had the money to pay someone for the heavy lifting...?


No help MB, John is in his 80'S, makes the trek out to Cali from ND every spring. MB, money has nothing to do with it, he is a beekeeper not a foreman.
Yes, I am impress too.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Hey, with Morgan Freeman becoming a beekeeper, this is VERY GOOD for not only the back yard beekeeper, but sideliners and commercial guys alike. Are everyday people going to listen to and agree with a commercial beekeeper about every day bee issues? Probably not. Would the same people listen to and agree with any famous person? More than likely they will!!

When high profile people take on low profile hobbies, it spreads like wildfire. Especially something that most people can do some what affordably. Not everyone can take expensive vacations to the Maldese, but they can pick up a hive, PPE and bees for a few hundred bucks and keep up with their favorite personality.

And you would be amazed at how many high profile people and business people alike visit sites like this on a daily basis, but just as lurkers. They do have down time and like normal people, they are not afraid to do their own research and come across and read through sites like this.

I belong to a duck hunting site that has been around since 2000, that site has members that are very high profile people that either post on it, or lurk on it. These are people from athletes to high ranking politicians. People that drop a lot of money protecting a sport they love to do in their spare time during season!!

So anyhow, any positive publicity that beekeeping can get from high profile celebs is good!!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



BeeGhost said:


> So anyhow, any positive publicity that beekeeping can get from high profile celebs is good!!


Neil Young has a passion for Lionel trains, so much so that he developed controls for his disabled son to use to run them. This led to his part ownership of the company and 7 patents in his name for developments used by the company. So yes, positive publicity is good but a celebrity's involvement could go even further than that.

Wayne


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I'm going to send him my resume, still got my CDL. I could be his bk & drive Mr Daisy too lol.


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



snl said:


> Can we get Morgan to become a BS member????


I can See it now attack of Killer Bees Staring Morgan Freeman.lol


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

This is very good news for those who sell bees, I would think.


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I guess Michael Bush's new challenge will be to teach us how to resonate. I think the Fat Beeman resonates, maybe you can Post videos about it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Francis Huber was unable to do all his own beekeeping, yet his contributions have rocked the beekeeping world to this day... I don't think I would accuse Huber of not being a beekeeper...


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I would be more impressed if Morgan Freeman did cut outs. Such as one of those cut outs you go and check out, figure it should take 4-5 hours, get into it and it's a nightmare from sun up to sun down. Then I would say "Wow, this guy means business!" and I would be on board the Freeman beekeeping train :banana:


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I don't do cutouts. I guess I don't mean business. But then, who cares? I'm guessing a huge percentage of beekeepers do not do cutouts or have a burning need to impress people. 

Wayne


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Morgan:

If you are reading this...

Kindly use a veil at the very least. With a sting to the face, it can take a long time for the swelling to go down.

Don't like smoke? A spray bottle with 1 part water and 1 part apple cider vinegar is enough for a 2 deep colony.

My friend, they re-queen themselves frequently. You don't know what you'll get.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Morgan, if you are reading this, my bees don't requeen themselves frequently.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



WRLCPA said:


> Awesome!! How do you grow Beer then? LOL


Ah, without a doubt beer grows.
https://www.google.com/search?q=bee...ge%2F1x8803511%2Fcirrhosis_beer_belly;426;670


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



waynesgarden said:


> I don't do cutouts. I guess I don't mean business. But then, who cares? I'm guessing a huge percentage of beekeepers do not do cutouts or have a burning need to impress people.


You're right, I'm not impressed, but then again you're not Morgan Freeman :banana:


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I really do not understand the undercurrent of this thread that one must 'be a beekeeper' and not a bee haver. I think that the more publicity and support the bee community can get the better and personally do not care if he gets his hands covered in beestings or not. All the positive publicity the hobby can get is a plus and should be welcomed.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Deleted


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Just throwing this out there but if MF was the color of a baboon's butt it wouldn't matter, he would still be cool


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Sorry Old Timer, but that came out of left field...:s


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

OK deleted those posts incase they culturally insensitive or something.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Morgan, if you're reading this, keep in mind some people will argue about anything. You should join the group. With a pseudonym of course. 

I've admired you since the 70's both as a person and as an actor. The Electric Company might be the first place I saw you. I keep hoping you'll run for president. I have no idea how good you would be at it but you certainly have the presence and the charisma and you're bound to be more honest than the politicians. You did a great job playing "God". Literally.

Welcome to the wonderful world of beekeeping.


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Imagine looking through the wormhole at a universe where beekeepers get together on a forum, where they are not only helpful but kind, and build each other up with constructive and helpful comments, and share ideas and become friends across great distances, working to solve problems, and actually had respect for one another, and were ok with differences of opinions... 

If Morgan Freeman had actually written this post, he would have said something profound, like: which species, human or bees, is the more advanced? One species has an advanced form of communication, have become highly organized, with each individual being dedicated and working hard for the good of their species, having a clear understanding of their duty, has a great sense of community, and a keen sense of self preservation, and can work together to accomplish great feats, and come together in defense of their community with the ultimate gift of self sacrifice to preserve their community and their leaders. Has demonstrated advanced intelligence, and an incredible ability to work together and get along with each other... And then there is the other species, that thinks they are the higher intelligence, and knows how to write sentences without run-ons... Only Morgan would have said it with more style and class! 

But hey at least both species can abscond if necessary. Wow, sorry that's really out there. Must be aliens! Now Barry, this is on topic


----------



## Pick (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I wish Mr. Freeman luck and prosperity with his new beekeeping endeavors. The coolness factor of having bees just went up a notch or two!


----------



## Belewsboy (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

The article states he's only had his hives for 2 weeks and about all he's been doing is feeding them. With a top feeder, you pop the top, dump in the syrup and close it back up. You're never really exposed to the bees. You don't really need any gear to do this. I think we all know that sooner or later he'll be wearing a veil and have a lit smoker by his side. And even if he has someone tend his bees, I bet at some point he'll be pulling frames for an inspection...who could resist? Welcome Mr. Freeman!


----------



## warmbees (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

RED has my vote for one of Morgans's best movies. It sounds to me like Morgan has been bitten by the BEE bug. I can't think of a sweeter hobby for him. I could imagine one of those uber fine observation hives in his living room. The real question is weather all of his status, money, and fame, would result in a different outcome on weather such a hive in the living room, would be permitted by the significant other? Of all the questions in the universe, this is the one that wrinkles my brow, currently. I choose to believe the answer is "YES", but logic would dictate that if you have the power to own multiple living rooms, the significant other would probably be more willing to allow such a thing in at least one of the obscure living rooms...

So the real question is: If you're rich and famous, do spouses tolerate an obsession and fascination with bugs, any better than the rest of us? Inquiring, but not so wealthy, minds want to know. (Still working on the "wealthy" part myself)

Welcome Morgan! Don't mind us, we're just a culturally diverse group of occasionally grumpy, but usually well meaning bipeds, this side of the wormhole that could stand to learn a thing or two from the species that we pretend to "keep". Ok, I'm just speaking for myself, lest I get stung.


----------



## Redbug (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

All I can say...If someone has an interest in the natural world and then discovers the world of bees and beekeeping, how can they not get hooked? Just like I did, too. Good for Morgan...the world we live in is still a wonderous place. It does not matter who you are. Morgan may not need to get on a forum...he probably has a beekeeper friend that is with him when in the bee yard. Just like your Father or Grandfather was with you to show you the ropes. I wonder how Morgan got exposed to beekeeping?

And Morgan...when you do get stung...make sure it ain't around the eye...it ain't no fun and it would not look good in front of the camera...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



warmbees said:


> RED has my vote for one of Morgans's best movies.


Morgan Freeman was in RED? Maybe you have him mixed up w/ Bruce Willis?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



sqkcrk said:


> Morgan Freeman was in RED? Maybe you have him mixed up w/ Bruce Willis?





> Red (2010 film)
> The film stars Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, Mary-Louise Parker, Helen Mirren, and Karl Urban ....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_(2010_film)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

>Red (2010 film)
The film stars Bruce Willis, Morgan Freeman, John Malkovich, Mary-Louise Parker, Helen Mirren, and Karl Urban ....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_(2010_film)

You just went in and edited that right?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*










Well, I didn't modify that theatre poster. :lookout:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_(2010_film)


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



MaydayMalone said:


> You don't get stung when you are sitting in the truck watching the paid help maintain your hives......


Forget that...he's Facetiming with the bees on a 50" screen from Ground Zero...


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

I saw three of Morgans most recent interviews, in each he mentioned the 26 hives of bees. He also said he had an Armenian friend/neighbor that was helping him. The more the merrier. Mr. Freeman, welcome to the amazing world of Apiculture.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

All jokes aside, I would imagine someone as successful as he has been that he has taken chances and pushed the envelope a time or two...it wouldn't surprise me if he's like some of us who "jones" for a sting if we don't get one for a while.  We all know bees are addictive, with 26(?) hives I'd say he's a goner. 

Ed


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*

Mr Freeman is one of my favorite actors, I like every movie I have seen him in. Glad to hear he is a beekeeper, seems to me like one of the few actors I would enjoy meeting in person.


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Celebrity Beekeeper*



marant said:


> I really do not understand the undercurrent of this thread that one must 'be a beekeeper' and not a bee haver.


Oh, beehave! :lpf:

The bigger question here is: Does this mean beekeeping has become "cool"? Are we the leading edgers of the "it" thing? Are we trendsetters? Are we - GASP - culturally _inside the norm_?

I dunno. May have to rethink the whole beekeeping thing now. 

Edit: My favorite Morgan Freeman movie was March of the Penguins. That was great.


----------

